# Masahiko Kimura?



## still learning (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello, The Black Belt magazine July? With Chuck Norris on the cover....Inside has a great store Part 1 of Masahiko Kimura!

If you get a chance to read the article...it is very insteresting.  They consider him as one of the best there ever was in JUDO. He use do 1000 push-ups a day and work out 7-9 hours a day. Nick name a "Judo God"

Looking forward to part 2! ...........Great story.......Aloha


----------



## Henderson (Jul 22, 2006)

Yep.  Read it.  Very good article.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 3, 2006)

The major thing that impressed me was the practicing throws against a tree. Just the thought of doing that makes me sore.


----------

